# Growing 'Triffids'



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Should this be in 'Nature Watch' forum or 'Off Topic' ? . . . Dunno, but hoping someone with agricultural or plant knowledge can help.

We was in Amsterdam last week & walking through the flower market saw several stalls selling various types of palm bulbs for a couple of euro each so we bought some to grow in pots . . . I remember the chap telling me to soak them in water for about a week until a shoot appears them plant them, [he also told me their names - which I promptly forgot :? ] . . Does anyone recognise what 'variety' they are - & more importantly - when a shoot does appear - do I plant them with the shoot facing upwards or downwards [you can prob guess that I'm a City boy who knows nuffink about plants or gardening] so your help will be invaluable.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

In the pic the left lump appears to be the upper shoots, the right lump looks to be a seed...

_Usually_ the root shoot is the first to appear ... you could leave it a bit longer in the water and see if it develops hairs and if a stem shoot appears.

Watch carefully for signs of 'fungus like' fuzzy bits, if they appear try washing them off and replacing the water in the dish (which I'd do every couple of days until the shoots are sorted)


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Sorry I don't do dirt digging, I fall soundly in the same category as your self. :roll: 

ray


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*We have them*

Sorry, but I had to answer this. We fitted a Chenille curtain earler this year and my wife Kath now calls it the Triffids.
It seems that every day they are getting longer  
They just want to grow and grow  
It was when we were in France with the hot weather, they just get longer and longer.
When I fitted it it was just above the floor and now it dangles about one inch over the door frame bottom   
I will have to give them a hair cut  
Sorry for off point but I just had to


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Triffids? What a day that was. 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could one it be the sago palm(cycads) slow growing with a ball like base 
In time a dark green rosette of stiff arching foliage-mature height 2 ft

After soaking lay them on top slightly pressed down in moist compost and cover with plastic bag ie freezer with an elastic band, keep in warm position but do not dry out 

The roots should grow go down the shoots up

We did successfully grow some date palms from date stones using that method
Aldra


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

You brought back some strange plants from Amsterdam?
Very, very risky, mate! :smoker: :hathat30: :crazyeyes:


----------

